# Flaming gorge Ice, and Burbot last weekend.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We went to Holmes Crossing last week and were pleasantly surprised to find 14" of ice all the way through the channel. We caught about 10 burbot, biggest being 23" We caught more during the middle of the day than we did dusk, and night. :shock: Caught about 7 small macks, and one 4 pound rainbow. All and all the fishing was slow, these totals were between 4 people fishing friday, saturday, and sunday.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work and even better that your comp is back up!!


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the report/update. I may be heading out there this weekend. Gotta love the lakers.... and those burbot taste amazing.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm feeling alittle shocked...I'm praying for open water and getting the boat out of storage. Have you witnessed any open water?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes there were 2 open patches in the channel on both sides of holmes crossing. The wind was blowing and opening them fast. I wouldn't be surprised if you could launch a boat there next weekend. I'm sure the bays will still be iced over, but am guessing the channel will be good to go for boats.


----------



## Spike (May 15, 2008)

I will be fishing for Burbot this spring, My question is what bait do you use and any recomdations on where to get it?


----------



## FG angler (Jan 12, 2010)

The same gear that works under the ice will work under the boat. Glow color is most critical when you're selecting lures. Northland Buckshot spoons, Crippled Herring jigging spoons, Rapala Jigging Shad Raps, Radical Glow Tubes, and Yamamoto single-tail grubs are my go-to baits. Go heavier to fish deeper. For example, I like 3/8-1/2 oz when fishing 50+ feet of water, but will sometimes downsize to 1/4 oz to fish 20-30 feet. Burbot should remain shallow until surface temps approach 50 degrees, when they'll mostly be caught deep. Tip your bait with a chunk of sucker, chub, nightcrawler, etc. If you reside in the Salt Lake valley, all that gear is available at Sportsman's, Cabelas, and Fish Tech. Good luck.


----------



## Spike (May 15, 2008)

Hey Thanks I appreciate the info


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

When we were there the burbot weren't picky at all. They would take anything, meal worms. chub meat, burbot meat, Glow in the dark, non glow in the dark it didn't matter. You just had to be more shallow than 50 ft. And we were always in coves.


----------



## RangerJoe (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Fixed...heading there this weekend...hopefully.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Glad you got to spend some real time there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Sounds like fun. Glad you got to spend some real time there.


Thanks loah. It was an absolute blast. For my money it doesn't get any better than Icefishing in a 6 man tent, with a butt load of whiskey, playing poker, while catching burbot, a stones throw from the camper.  And to top it all off I won $15 bucks. :mrgreen: God bless america!!!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like fun. Glad you got to spend some real time there.
> ...


Hell yeah! And beer!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > LOAH said:
> ...


Yeah the beer was what we drank when we need to hydrate and sober up!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man sounds like some **** good times!!!!!


----------

